
Quay.io New Features - jzelinskie
https://coreos.com/blog/new-quay-features/
======
thebyrd
The squashed commits is pretty awesome. Here's what someone on our team found
about the performance based against `docker pull` on quay using the same
images for various scenarios:

Okay I was testing this squash pulling method, and here's the performance
results I found.

Below, the tag only has VIM installed, the update installs Emacs.

First column is docker pull the next is the squash pull.

Latest pull w/o Ubuntu base downloaded: 38.1s | 19.4s

Latest pull w/ Ubuntu base downloaded: 32.8s | 18.8s

Tag pull w/o Latest downloaded: 38.3s | 21.4s

Tag pull w/ Latest downloaded: 5.7s | 20.8s

Tag pull(up to date): 2.2s | 20.1s

Tag pull(updated commit, old tag downloaded): 13s | 34.2s

Of course these values all depend on the things being installed but time
differences for the tag pulls make this seem bad because it always has to
download the entire commit tree.

